# Found my new favorite fishing hole



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

The river was gonna be real hard to fish today with the 15 to 25 mph winds that were forecasted, last time we tried that the river white capped and it really was bad. So today we decided to fish a local creek within 15 mins of the house to keep out of the wind, I have wanted to fish this creek for years with the kayak and have made plans before but never got around to it. The scenery was awesome the small water was very calm and relaxing. Were used to people on the river walk asking you crazy questions, trash everywhere, and noise from the city get annoying. So the paddle up, explore, and float back trip in the country provided some decent large mouths and a bunch of little annoying bream that kept us busy. Here a few scenery and fish pics that were taken today. Definitely will be going back to this little hole.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for the report, great pics. You might want to post this in fresh water reports next time, in stead of surf fishing reports.


----------



## jigmaster500 (Jun 7, 2011)

When the rivers are real muddy like that, I like to use a spinnerbait or another shiny moving bait. Fish seem to find it better!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I always use black in murky water...it is the only color darker than the stained water and fish see it better than any other color.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Go post. Water looked a little muddy, but calm and serene. Say, how many times you gonna take a pic of the same fish??? ...jes kiddin'


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

...good post. (sum peeple don no how 2 spell!)


----------

